# A. geniculata sex??



## win32.exe (Jul 16, 2010)

Greetings. First of all, hi. Im new here and my english is bad. I hope u'll understand me. 

Can someone tell me is it male or female? Or maybe alien? :?

Thank you all. 

Here are the pictures:

http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/8441/sdc10504g.jpg

http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/9183/sdc10506h.jpg

http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/6836/sdc10510.jpg

http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/9986/sdc10538n.jpg


----------



## win32.exe (Jul 16, 2010)

And some other pictures:


----------



## crawltech (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow!..nice lookin lady you have there.


----------



## win32.exe (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks mate. Are you sure that this ''thing'' is female?  Bcoz i tried on one Serbian forum with the same pictures and no one knew the answer.


----------



## crawltech (Jul 16, 2010)

At that size its prolly female, but theres always that chance....you`ll no next molt for sure!


----------



## win32.exe (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok. Thanks mate.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 16, 2010)

win32.exe said:


> Greetings. First of all, hi. Im new here and my english is bad. I hope u'll understand me.
> 
> Can someone tell me is it male or female? Or maybe alien? :?
> 
> ...


Ok, now that I can see them...

Looks like a dude to me.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Jul 16, 2010)

It's a a a a a she!?! congrats


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 16, 2010)

crawltech said:


> At that size its prolly female, but theres always that chance....you`ll no next molt for sure!


No offense, but that's terrible reasoning for determining gender - especially with a species this large.



SpyderBoy606 said:


> It's a a a a a she!?! congrats


Based on what?


----------



## Shell (Jul 16, 2010)

Im going to go with male also.


----------



## Anubis77 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm seeing something that resembles epiandrous fusillae. I'd say male too.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jul 16, 2010)

Anubis77 said:


> I'm seeing something that resembles epiandrous fusillae. I'd say male too.


Lol that is what we are sexing.. Wait for a molt and sex it from that.


----------



## win32.exe (Jul 16, 2010)

My friend told me it looks like a hybrid male.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jul 16, 2010)

umm why does it look like a hybrid male? Explain please


----------



## win32.exe (Jul 16, 2010)

hahah... Trust me, I'm confused too. Dunno.


----------



## crawltech (Jul 16, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> No offense, but that's terrible reasoning for determining gender - especially with a species this large.
> 
> 
> Ya i here ya, Joe...i scrolled thru the pics fairly fast......


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 16, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Ya i here ya, Joe...i scrolled thru the pics fairly fast......


Np.  I'm inclined to assume you didn't click the hyperlinked pics either, so your initial response makes sense.


----------



## win32.exe (Jul 16, 2010)

And guys? Definitely male or there is a chance to be fem?


----------



## crawltech (Jul 16, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Np.  I'm inclined to assume you didn't click the hyperlinked pics either, so your initial response makes sense.


I did not check the links either, ya....upon closer inspection of the dorsal side...the carapace is less robust, and more round, ...it was kinda hard to tell, but the jaws look a little narrow....a female of that size would usually not have these trates.....i guess thats what i get for jumpin the gun


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 17, 2010)

There's always a chance that it's different. You won't know for sure until he molts. 

I couldn't tell much until the last picture that Joe re-posted, and from that last picture I would agree that it's male.


----------

